# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Robot >  Tay gắp sản phẩm

## hadenki

Cách đây 5 năm khi còn đi làm cho công ty của Nhật hì hục 1 mình chế cái máy gần 1 năm mới xong 
Nay thất nghiệp rảnh rỗi up cho anh em ném đá

----------

dungtb, Gamo, hoang.nvn, lucasyeah12345, Nam CNC, occutit, Tuanlm, vndic, writewin

----------


## dungtb

Máy ở dạng protype hay đã ứng dụng vào sản xuất vậy bác ?

----------


## Nam CNC

Nhân tài cỡ bác mà thất nghiệp ??? bác chán làm việc hay cty không cho lương cao hay môi trường làm việc chán quá ????

----------


## hadenki

> Máy ở dạng protype hay đã ứng dụng vào sản xuất vậy bác ?


Máy đã được sử dụng cho sản xuất từ năm 2009 rồi

----------


## quochung

Chạy phát tiếng ồn ghê quá.

----------


## peleusachellis

ồn nhưng mà mượt  :Smile:

----------


## Daedelus

Con này chỉ có điều khiển không thôi ko có giám sát ak bác, vd ko có sản phẩm thì báo lỗi ấy

----------

